# Possible Vizsla mix?



## emolin25 (Oct 18, 2020)

A few days ago I took in a pup that was found by a family friend. Pretty sure he was dumped. Really a super sweet and intelligent boy and we are over the moon with him already. We are trying to get an idea of what his breed mix might be and I keep wondering if he’s a Vizsla mix, possibly with some pittie. I know he’s not pure cause his ears are obviously all wrong, but his personality seems pretty spot on. Since the moment we got him, he already is a Velcro dog. Even right now he’s sleeping with his head on my foot. A little reserved with new things, but quickly gains confidence. In 2.5 days he’s already mastered sit, doing really with down, and walks on a leash like a gentleman. When I picked him up, he acted like he’d never been on a leash before and had no clue at all what sit was, so really shows how smart he is. On walks outside I’ve caught him pointing three separate times. I took him to a few stores Friday to get a few things for him and several people commented that they were sure he was a lab/pit mix. I’ve owned pure labs,”pure” pits, and currently have a chocolate lab/pit mix and he looks nothing like what any of them did as a puppy, aside from a few pittie features like those crazy ears. We have no idea how old the little guy is, but he just lost his first puppy tooth Thursday evening, so I’m guessing 12-14 weeks or so. He weighs roughly 22ish pounds, though is a touch on the skinny side (ribs visible from most angles and hips sticking out a little). Anyway, since the breed isn’t that common, I figured opinions would be better from people who know the breed better so thanks in advance for your input! He does have webbed feet and a very short coat.


----------



## emolin25 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

I'd say Lab Vizla mix* i had one a long time ago...looked very similar with a smaller stockier body but Vizla colored like a vizla with the White patch just like yours.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## emolin25 (Oct 18, 2020)

Looked them up and I could see it. Though if he is vizsla/lab someone needs to have a pep talk with him and explain that water isn’t evil 😂


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree, Viz/Lab mix/


----------



## emolin25 (Oct 18, 2020)

Admittedly it has been about 20 years since I’ve been around a purebred lab puppy, so I’m a little rusty with them. I definitely see the resemblance when I google vizsla/lab mix. Based on his color would you assume maybe a chocolate lab?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

could be, but I reckon the coat colour would come from the vizsla side


----------



## emolin25 (Oct 18, 2020)

True. Just noticed most of the ones I found pictures of had some sort of influence from the lab coloring. Thought it would be funny if I managed to have two chocolate lab mixes since they aren’t that common in my area. We have mostly black labs for some reason. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Helga (Sep 22, 2014)

Super cute pup! And I'd say could certainly be a Vizsla mix.

View attachment 102840

[/QUOTE]
cute


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

Don’t know if this is scientific but I always look for the “butt swirlies” to identify a vizsla. Not sure why, but it’s one of the traits that stand out to me. So while I’m too polite to ask to see your pup’s butt, maybe you can look yourself


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

rubicon said:


> Don’t know if this is scientific but I always look for the “butt swirlies” to identify a vizsla. Not sure why, but it’s one of the traits that stand out to me. So while I’m too polite to ask to see your pup’s butt, maybe you can look yourself


hahahahahha! yep, it's a giveaway ...if you look close it looks like Jesus with his arms spread..


----------



## surfergirl55 (Dec 20, 2014)

harrigab said:


> hahahahahha! yep, it's a giveaway ...if you look close it looks like Jesus with his arms spread..


Maybe a vizsla/pittie mix? Something in his face reminds me of a pittie. What would be really cool is if you got one of those dog DNA kits(I use Embark) and that would solve the mystery!


----------



## emolin25 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hahaha. Now I’m trying to find pictures of Vizsla butt swirls to compare. He does have swirls back there, and they are more pronounced than the swirls my American Staffordshire Terrier has (even with their similar coat length). Don’t think either of them appreciated the butt scrutiny 😂. I am hoping to do one of the dna tests on him after the holidays. Planning to post the results in case anyone stumbles across the thread in the future and has one that looks like him. I feel like I’m seeing more pit in him as he’s gotten a little bigger. He seems to have hit a pretty good growth spurt right after we got him.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here you go


----------



## emolin25 (Oct 18, 2020)

Alright....poor guy does not understand my sudden fascination with his butt and was very uncooperative.....so no tail up at all....but I am just not familiar enough with how they’re supposed to look so here you go. It seems like every picture I take of him he looks like a different color and has different ears.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

emolin25 said:


> Alright....poor guy does not understand my sudden fascination with his butt and was very uncooperative.....so no tail up at all....but I am just not familiar enough with how they’re supposed to look so here you go. It seems like every picture I take of him he looks like a different color and has different ears.
> View attachment 102883


You can see his swirls but they look like a Wooley mammoth with the swirls as Eyes and the tail as its Trunk! Then the Tuft of hair above the tail like the Hairy forehead ! Hilarious!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

actually from the back he has much more vizsla look than from the front. lesson learned, always check a dog from the their butt side LOL.
seriously he seems to have the vizsla butt markings on the back, and also the vizsla hooks and angulations at the hind legs. having said that, hopefully a DNA test will reveal more. friend of mine have a dog which we all thought was a vizsla mix, test came back as doberman and pit mix.


----------



## emolin25 (Oct 18, 2020)

And now I can’t unsee the wooly mammoth  really can’t wait to do a dna test on him. I haven’t done one on my dogs in the past, but also had a really good idea of what they were. But he’s just so unique compared to them that I just really want to know what he is.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Mine looks a Barn owl









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coheed08 (Apr 22, 2021)

emolin25 said:


> A few days ago I took in a pup that was found by a family friend. Pretty sure he was dumped. Really a super sweet and intelligent boy and we are over the moon with him already. We are trying to get an idea of what his breed mix might be and I keep wondering if he’s a Vizsla mix, possibly with some pittie. I know he’s not pure cause his ears are obviously all wrong, but his personality seems pretty spot on. Since the moment we got him, he already is a Velcro dog. Even right now he’s sleeping with his head on my foot. A little reserved with new things, but quickly gains confidence. In 2.5 days he’s already mastered sit, doing really with down, and walks on a leash like a gentleman. When I picked him up, he acted like he’d never been on a leash before and had no clue at all what sit was, so really shows how smart he is. On walks outside I’ve caught him pointing three separate times. I took him to a few stores Friday to get a few things for him and several people commented that they were sure he was a lab/pit mix. I’ve owned pure labs,”pure” pits, and currently have a chocolate lab/pit mix and he looks nothing like what any of them did as a puppy, aside from a few pittie features like those crazy ears. We have no idea how old the little guy is, but he just lost his first puppy tooth Thursday evening, so I’m guessing 12-14 weeks or so. He weighs roughly 22ish pounds, though is a touch on the skinny side (ribs visible from most angles and hips sticking out a little). Anyway, since the breed isn’t that common, I figured opinions would be better from people who know the breed better so thanks in advance for your input! He does have webbed feet and a very short coat.
> View attachment 102836
> View attachment 102837
> View attachment 102838
> ...


----------



## Alitay223 (Dec 26, 2021)

emolin25 said:


> View attachment 102840


Do you still have this dog? This might sound really weird but my dog is absolutely identical to this little one! He has the same tail, same white spot on his chest, same ears, same nose, same legs, and the same coat. I’m wondering if they might be the same litter because I rescued mine in NC.


----------



## sukuna (Jan 2, 2022)

such a good boy


----------



## Marnaedsw (10 mo ago)

This could be our puppy’s twin! It’s crazy when I saw these photos it looks like young pictures of our Leo. We adopted him last year from the rescue league. We believe he is part Vizsla part Rhodesian Ridgeback from what we can tell. When rhodesians have pale eyes they also have pale noses and they don’t all have the ridge. This would account for the larger size, shorter ears, big feet, and probably just an uneducated breeder. Our dude was abandoned and in a similar condition to yours. Hope you and your pup are well!


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

I realise this is a slightly older thread now but he looks more pitt/viz than lab/viz to me. Obviously they all come out very different but if this helps, this is my lab/viz. I do often joke that he has the head of a lab and the body of a viz but he looks very V here.


----------



## Marnaedsw (10 mo ago)

cute pups! Forgot to include a photo of my guy. Here he is


----------

